
We have to fix fashion if we want to survive the climate crisis - pbwolf
https://www.fastcompany.com/90311509/we-have-to-fix-fashion-if-we-want-to-survive-the-next-century
======
pbwolf
Adopting minimalism or not buying from doesn't seem to be a solution that will
make massive change. Is government regulation needed here?

~~~
Broken_Hippo
Yes but no.

The article has a narrow view of why folks buy more clothing - including
things like weight gain/loss, growing (children), differences in body
chemistry (blood thinners make you feel chilly, hormones hot), money
available, new job, cheap clothing falling apart quickly, ill fit after
washing, and so on.

Government regulation can help with some of this. Making sure consumers can
afford better items, regulations on unused inventory, quality (though I don't
know how you'd figure this out). You could encourage sewing and try to change
people's minds about the sorts of clothes necessary.

But a lot of these are difficult to solve without rationing things out.

